# Cali: DMV H6 Record - DL51/Certificate question



## MarkusEMS (May 29, 2013)

So I applied with companies that ask me for a DMV H6 record - nothing new.
I did as many wanted and did an online DMV request and attached the record from there to my application package. 

But I also needed one other than the online version 2 weeks ago. 
Fair enough, to the DMV office I went, did the waiting game for 3+ hours as the next appointment available was more then week away. Paid my 5 bucks and got the blue on white form.  

But that's not enough - the company that approached me now about the scanned in version says that it does not show my Ambulance Driver Certificate and DL-51 medical examiner card. 
I replied to the HR's e-mail and shared my assumption that it is not shown on my record due to the fact that I'm a first time certificate receiver and its still being processed in Sacramento. Also referred to the scanned "green card" and "pink slip" from the DMV showing my DL-51 clearance, the temporary certificate issued after passing the test. 

HR now asks me to go back to the DMV and advised me not to pay until they give me a H6 WITH that temporary missing information on it. 

I have a gut feeling that if I go back to the DMV I will have to put up my tent and or waste time by waiting to be seen and then just be told "sorry, no can do, that's whats on your record and its getting updated whenever you get the approval for the certificate and I don't know when this will be, can't do anything about it"

Am I right or is the HR right and I have to fight for getting the "complete" record? Side note, I passed ambulance test on 4/4, went to DMV for record on 5/9 - so about a month later

- Markus


----------



## MarkusEMS (May 29, 2013)

Come to think of it. I just posted a thread in the EMS Talk section but maybe it's more approproiate to ask here? 

Sorry admin if I "advertise" my thread here, but I am willing to post it here if you prefer only one section of forum per question and/or its more approriate here?

My posting:
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?p=482914#post482914

Summary: H6 DMV record doesn't show DL-51/ambulance driver certificate and potential employer complains about it

-Markus


----------



## Aidey (May 29, 2013)

Threads merged


----------



## MarkusEMS (May 30, 2013)

*Update: Reached commercial division at DMV*

Update: I decided to try to reach the commercial division of the DMV eventhough the regular DMV hotline warned me that I may only get a busy signal  or no answer at all. 
To my surprise I reached a technician there who was very helpful by pointing out the general status of applications being processed at this time (could not give details on individual applications) but he also did confirm my "fear" that the medical clearance and ambulance driver certificate won't show on any DMV record, printout until it is approved and mailed. 

I passed along this information to the HR who wanted me to go back and get my H6 printed WITH health/certificate info. Didn't receive a thanks for the information but a "then you cannot apply until you have it"  instead. 

Guess this position wasn't ment to be....everything happens for a reason

- Markus


----------



## Aprz (May 31, 2013)

In the part of California I live in and applied around (including Oakland), it was very normal for them to not accept anyone without a white copy of the ambulance driver certificate. I assume by the time you've received that in the mail, it should be on your H6. I believe they ask for you to wait up to six months before returning to DMV to find out why you didn't get a white copy in the mail. For me personally, I've always gotten it within a month or two. I wouldn't bother applying to ambulance companies until you get that white copy.


----------



## MarkusEMS (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for your thoughts and experiences! Appreciate you sharing them!!

I have a bunch of applications already running (get the good old "we are processing applications right now" when I do a status inquiry). 

Got rejected three times so far incl. one after having an interview, too many applicants too little positions (HR still wanted to do one despite only having the pink temp DMV certificate)
The other two were as mentioned here and the 3rd one did have a budget cut and they have a hiring freeze for the time being.


----------



## bbmtnbb (May 31, 2013)

I was hired and have been working with my pink copy and no indication of it on my DMV print out. Guess it depends on the company and the HR requirements.  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## MarkusEMS (Aug 8, 2013)

*Greencard stamped - enough proof that you passed DMV?*

....so today, 4 months after I passed the written DMV exam I had to go to the office for another H6 blue on white copy, at the same time I thought I inquire about my ambulance driver certificate as the commercial unit in Sacramento told me that they have not received anything but the background check results. 

After 2 hours I was basically told that I have to start all over again. 
Reason: My pink/yellow copy of the certificate was never stamped by the employee who took all my DL-51 paperwork but who had stamped my DL-51A aka Greencard that day. 
So now there was confusion as to why I have the incomplete one and why the employee there did not stamp them to begin with. 
They checked all kinds of places but cannot find my original submission of DL-51 and background check as I was told that they will mail to Sacramento. 

I wonder, question, if there's one stamp on the Greencard, wouldn't they withhold that unless you did pass the written exam? 
The employee who took all the paperwork put it in a yellow envelope with large letters my name on it as I didn't pass the first time around yet he took a copy of my EMT license the first time around. 
And also, what did he type on his computer while I stood there at his counter that now there's nothing on that electronic file other then the DOJ/FBI check clearance? 

The guy wasn't even working there lately, still is scheduled to be working there.....so no "witness" in that sense neither today.  

No need to respond if you don't want to... I just had to vent....


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 11, 2013)

MarkusEMS said:


> ....so today, 4 months after I passed the written DMV exam I had to go to the office for another H6 blue on white copy, at the same time I thought I inquire about my ambulance driver certificate as the commercial unit in Sacramento told me that they have not received anything but the background check results.
> 
> After 2 hours I was basically told that I have to start all over again.
> Reason: My pink/yellow copy of the certificate was never stamped by the employee who took all my DL-51 paperwork but who had stamped my DL-51A aka Greencard that day.
> ...



You are totally stressing me out.  None of my stuff was stamped by the DMV.  My green card, the yellow and the pink temp cert.  None of it.

So does that mean it is not valid?

I did this last Monday (and Tuesday) August 5th and 6th.  I was there 6 hours on Monday and another hour on Tuesday.  The MV is a complete frikin joke.  I cannot believe that anything at all gets accomplished.  I had to go on Tues because they had forgotten to have me sign something in front of them.

While I was there I decided to get a DMV print out and it has tons of tickets and accidents from the 1990s.  That stuff should not be there.  Apparently all tix and accidents stay on your record until you contact the DMV and ask them to remove it.  So I did but it takes 6 weeks.  I am so frustraed because I have been on top of everything.  To the point where I took the NREMT before we had our graduation (which was one week after our final).

But it seems like the DMV stuff will hold me up.  Once the stuff from the 1990s is taken off I will have 1 ticket and 1 accident in the past 10 years.

Should I wait to apply?  Should I chance it with old stuff that is 15 years old and explain that I was not as responsible when I was younger??  Should I get a 5 year?  I got a 10 year because I thought thats what companies want.  But what do they ask for?  A 10 year? A 5 year? A 3 year?

I have a feeling that it will take A LOT longer then 6 weeks for them to remove the old stuff.  That is if they ever remove it because they are so incompetent.

The day I was there for 6 hours was a night mare.  Keep in mind I only waited in line for 25 minutes.  I had to prove I wasn't blind?!?!?!  Huh!!  I was denied because I didn't have my NREMT vert even though I was trying to show her on my iPad at dmv.ca.gov where it says the EMT-B cert is only needed for renewal.  I also told her to check my exam in front of her as it was one of the questions and I got it correct.  Something about needing the EMT cert within one year of the ambulance cert.  This woman was a piece of work and said I had to wait while she called Sacramento.  The entire day was a complete joke.  I cannot believe how incompetent they are.  Then getting a call the next day to return.

I lived in Puerto Rico which is a very inefficient place but the DTOP (DMV) is 100% more competent then the DMV in San Mateo, CA.  By the way are their efficient DMVs in the Bay Area?  I don't care if I have to wait.  I just want to deal with efficient people that will do it right the first time and do not lie and make up things.

So I guess I will have problems if none of my papers - green medical card, yellow ambulance cert, and pink ambulance cert were stamped?  And can someone please tell me how many years driving record are usually asked for?  Also anyone have experience with how long it takes for the DMV to remove old driving record info?  Thanks and sorry for all the questions.  The DMV makes me want to pull all my hair out.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 11, 2013)

ChanelCinq said:


> And can someone please tell me how many years driving record are usually asked for?



I had done a Google search for something and this thread came up but I didn't read the title until after I posted.  So then I Googled DMV H6 Record and realized it is a 10 year.  Sorry about that.  I answered one of my questions but I still had some other questions that are in my previous post.

I guess I was unsure because two different instructors told me on recent job interviews the company asked them for a 5 year pull.  This is in the San Francisco Bay Area but I don't know which companies.  However both these guys have been paramedics for over 20 years and are known in the community.


----------

